# Biotin 5,000mcg or MORE...pls vote...



## xxBlackRosexx (Jul 15, 2008)

Pls ladys... i need to know.

I have increase my dosage of Bitoin...but i have read a lot of threads saying that it can bring forth unwanted facial or body hair (like on the chest). 

I want to find out some info.

if you stop taking...do the unwanted body/facial hairs go?

does biotin have any other benifits apart from hair and nail growth as i have horrid pmt.

thanks for any info x


----------



## xxBlackRosexx (Jul 15, 2008)

bump...bump...........!


----------



## xxBlackRosexx (Jul 15, 2008)

Anyone?


----------



## AngieB (Jul 15, 2008)

I take 5000mcg Biotin and have not experienced any wierd or unwanted hair growth. Seems to be working well. Been taking this dosage for about four months.


----------



## Chromia (Jul 15, 2008)

I take biotin, but I've only been taking it for about 5 months. I started with 300 mcg, then went up to 600, then 900, etc............

Biotin helps to metabolize carbs, fats, and protein. And it's supposed to be good for your skin as well, as long as you take enough of the other B vitamins and you drink enough water.

As far as unwanted facial or body hair, I haven't noticed anything.

ETA: I take 5000 mcg now.


----------



## xxBlackRosexx (Jul 15, 2008)

AngieB said:


> I take 5000mcg Biotin and have not experienced any wierd or unwanted hair growth. Seems to be working well. Been taking this dosage for about four months.


 

Thanks for the response, thats great to hear...!


----------



## xxBlackRosexx (Jul 15, 2008)

elizabeth said:


> I take biotin, but I've only been taking it for about 5 months. I started with 300 mcg, then went up to 600, then 900, etc............
> 
> Biotin helps to metabolize carbs, fats, and protein. And it's supposed to be good for your skin as well, as long as you take enough of the other B vitamins and you drink enough water.
> 
> ...


 

Thanks but do you take as much as 5000???


----------



## Chromia (Jul 15, 2008)

xxBlackRosexx said:


> Thanks but do you take as much as 5000???


Yes, every night. I can't remember when I started taking 5000. Maybe in April or May.


----------



## tricie (Jul 15, 2008)

Hi, Blackroses! 

I recently found Sundown Naturals Super Potency biotin at Walgreen's and it is *7500 mcg *per pill!  I was like WOW!  And at the time, they were buy 1, get 1 free.  Needless to say I bought them and I take them at night.  They are really small. 

I do notice a little faster body hair growth, but I just shave/pluck as needed.  And thankfully, I have not had any acne problems that have been reported with biotin use.  I have been using biotin (started with 1,000 mcg, then moved up to 5,000 mcg, now at 7,500 mcg) for about a year and a half, and have more hair growth and much stronger nails as a result.  If I was to get rid of all of my vits, this one won't be one of 'em!  

HTH!


----------



## SoSweet08 (Jul 15, 2008)

I think I took about 10,000 mcg a day. I wouldn't intake that much from the supplement again. I probably should have been drinking a lot more water with it. 

It made my new growth very thick and my hair grew very fast. I can't lie I miss my biotin but, those facial bumps was not cute at all. It took me a while to get rid of them and to get rid of the black spots it left on my face. It also gave me facial hair and hair started to grow on my chest and I was done.

 I am doing just fine now by getting my biotin in from my hair vitamin, multivitamin, and foods (liver, peas, walnuts, brown rice, etc.). Although it's not as much as you can get from the biotin supplements itself.


----------



## LaReyna756 (Jul 15, 2008)

I voted that it gave me unwanted hair.  I had a couple of random hairs pop up, nothing noticeable to anyone else though.  I take 5000 mcg.


----------



## Ms.Honey (Jul 16, 2008)

When I'm consistent, I take 10mg of biotin at night with no negative side effects and got an inch growth in a month.


----------



## Valerie (Jul 16, 2008)

I take about 5 mg = 5,000 mcg and I have no side effect, but I drink a lot of water though.


----------



## xxBlackRosexx (Jul 16, 2008)

tricie said:


> Hi, Blackroses!
> 
> I recently found Sundown Naturals Super Potency biotin at Walgreen's and it is *7500 mcg *per pill! I was like WOW! And at the time, they were buy 1, get 1 free. Needless to say I bought them and I take them at night. They are really small.
> 
> ...


 

Hey thanks for your info, sounds good to me xx


----------



## xxBlackRosexx (Jul 16, 2008)

Thanks for your honesty..does hair still grow in those areas?


----------



## xxBlackRosexx (Jul 17, 2008)

Bumping...


----------



## longhairdreamzz (Sep 22, 2008)

I take 5000mcg, but what I do it drink alot a water w/ it....and I have to make sure it's taken w/ a multivitamin.  I won't take it w/o the multivitamin cause if I do my face will break out.


----------



## The Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

I take 5,000mcg everyday along with UltraMega for women, which also has biotin in it.  I have not notice any unwanted hair growth. It just made my hair strands thicker. I take other Vits and oils as well. Just make sure you don't take it by itself, you need to balance it out with other B vits and some Omega 3,6,9. Along with alot of water, you should be okay.


----------



## Mrs.Green (Sep 23, 2008)

I take 5000 mcg of Biotin along with Ultra Mega Multi Vitamin with Iron and Ultra Nourish Hair.  I am hairy anyway so  nothing unusual. I take them at night with orange juice.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Sep 23, 2008)

AngieB said:


> I take 5000mcg Biotin and have not experienced any wierd or unwanted hair growth. Seems to be working well. Been taking this dosage for about four months.


 

same here.  this came as quite a shock to me....however, i am experiencing a few hairs on my chin, but i think they sprout occassionally, don't know if it strictly bcs of biotin....no hairs on my chest, Thank God!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Sep 23, 2008)

i take biotin, 5000mcg, i think i'll up it to 10,000mcg, i'm hair as well, so nothing much to speak of...definitely not on my chest...i've been on biotin on and off for years....


----------



## dcprdiva (Sep 23, 2008)

I stopped taking Biotin because of the extra hair and it broke my face out bad.  There is biotin in my multivitamin so i'll just stick with that.


----------



## dcprdiva (Sep 23, 2008)

I stopped taking Biotin because of the extra hair and it broke my face out bad.  There is biotin in my multivitamin so i'll just stick with that.


----------



## tricie (Sep 23, 2008)

xxBlackRosexx said:


> Thanks for your honesty..does hair still grow in those areas?



Hey, xxBlackRosexx,

Wasn't sure if this was meant for me, but just wanted to respond; sorry I hadn't been on the site as much recently.  

Yes, I still get facial hair and my kitchen seems to grow quicker too!  I think I have to pluck/shave every other day still!    Doesn't bother me at all!  

HHG!


----------



## Qualitee (Oct 17, 2008)

I have found that biotin has made the hairs on my body stronger & more resistant. It takes much longer to nair my leg hair. It may say 3min on the bottle but even if i leave it on for 10 mins there are still stubbles and long hairs! I stopped taking biotin 3+ months ago. I dont think i'll take it again.  somethimes most of us have biotin and or other vitamin deficiency but I think my body is full of enough biotin now. I dont think you guys should take biotin for that long. You can have vitamin over load too HTH


----------



## Silkydreamgirl (Oct 17, 2008)

dcprdiva said:


> I stopped taking Biotin because of the extra hair and it broke my face out bad. There is biotin in my multivitamin so i'll just stick with that.


 

I started taking it and after a few weeks I started breaking out with cystic acne.  It's gone now, but I am going to have to find a multivitamin that contains the Biotin. I wasn't able to use it long enough to find out about all the other side effects.  Which multi-vitamin are you using?


----------



## ~CurlyNikki~ (Oct 17, 2008)

Biotin has made my hair thicker (along with henna) and my nails are SKRONG, lol. 

I've never experienced the breakouts...in fact, my skin is clear


----------



## lila_baby (Jan 15, 2009)

not proud to say i have one or two hairs on my chin but when I haven't taken biotin (and other vits) I go long period after plucking the hairs out and they don't grow back. once i pop a biotin they start sprouting again. I just pluck them out.  I don't think they can make you a werewolf though don't worry. and i am taking btwn 3000-5000mcg.


----------



## ycj (Jan 15, 2009)

I take the 7500 mg and I am like some other ladies here I am very hairy and always have been, but never noticed any breakouts on my face. Just how fast my chin hairs seems to grow and my nails.  I have to shave every day anyway (which is very embarrassing to say) but hey I never asked for this.  I have'nt noticed anything out of the ordinary because as I mentioned earlier I have always been hairy. 

Maybe I should drop the mg dosage some I don't know but so far everything is ok. I do take as directed from the bottle twice a day.  I think I will continue taking them though!


----------



## lovleelilie (Jan 15, 2009)

I've been taking 5,000mcg and it's working out just fine (so far...it's only been about 3 wks.)


----------



## supermodelsonya (Jan 15, 2009)

At 1000mcg, I don't get breakouts. But I do have to shave more often. But for overall health and benefit that I've gotten from Biotin, I don't mind it at all. 

When I upped my intake of Biotin (3000-4000mcg) I did experience the breakouts...like the very next day. They were very painful and my face is just starting to clear up. I stopped taking them last month but just started up again.


----------



## Vshanell (Jan 16, 2009)

I took Biotin 5,000 for a long time and yes it did give me unwanted facial hair .  I no longer take it but I think the hair is still there.


----------



## MagnoliaBelle (Jan 24, 2009)

I was already getting biotin in my multi-vitamin. Since I joined this site I have increased my dose to 10,000 mcg with no problems. If anything changes, I will let you all know.


----------



## Urban (Jan 28, 2009)

WOWSERS.... 5000mcg?? I Bought biotin that's 150mcg per pill... and that's all I'm taking per day. I'm already seeing changes... too scared to up it to 5000!


----------



## LaidBak (Jan 28, 2009)

I've been taking 5000mcg a day for years.  I did not get unwanted hair anywhere on my body.  It gave me rock hard nails and made my hair grow faster.  But....it jacked up my face.  I just recently realized that my ever worsening acne was caused by my ever increasing doses of biotin.


----------



## beans4reezy (Feb 7, 2009)

I take about 1500 MCG a day for about 2 months now...I am going to up it soon to 5000 mcg a day...but no extra hairs sprouting anywhere


----------



## HoneyA (Feb 7, 2009)

I didn't even know biotin came in 5000mcg and 7500 mcg. I used to take the 1000mcg in my HSN supplement on a daily basis and I got good growth and thickness but I did notice that I had to shave my legs and arms more. No chest hairs or anything though but it was only 1000mcg. My motto now is everything in moderation so except for my daily multi, I take my other stuff like biotin every other day. The way I see it my hair is going to grow anyway, I just need to concentrate on retaining it.


----------



## CurlyMoo (May 14, 2009)

longhairdreamzz said:


> I take 5000mcg, but what I do it drink alot a water w/ it....and I have to make sure it's taken w/ a multivitamin. I won't take it w/o the multivitamin cause if I do my face will break out.


 

This is really good to know. Could be why my bumps have subsided because I take it with a multivitamin, other suppliments and Chlorella.


----------



## 757diva (May 14, 2009)

I take 5,000 mcg c day they were buy 1 get 1 free at my grocery store.  I kid you not after 3 weeks I ended up with not 1 but 3 2 inch hairs on my nipple (TMI)  I got the tweezers fast.  Other than that mishap I haven't had any bumps on my face or extra hair growing anywhere else.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 14, 2009)

I've taken 5,000mcg's of Biotin for Years on a Regular.  Never noticed any side effects.  That's why I was very surprised to hear some of the ill effects alot of Ladies were experiencing.

No problems here.  My skin is naturally dry.  Never had to worry about breakouts or anything like that.

5,000mcg's of Biotin works Great for Me.


----------



## Prettyeyes (May 14, 2009)

I take 1000mg a day once I tried to increase to 2000mg and my face broke out, so I simply went back to 1000mg and have had no problem.


----------



## Kerryann (May 14, 2009)

oh hell to the NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO what hairs growing everywhere and ance shimps i wanted to try this but i guess i will forget it now


----------



## StarFish106 (May 14, 2009)

I have been taking the 5000 mcg for at least a month now and have noticed no adverse affects. I do remember to keep drinking water and take my bcomplex vitamin as well. For those that have the acne just remember to drink heaps of water. I can always tell when I have slacked off on my water consumption because the bumps come but when i get back on the aqua train they go away.


----------



## Aggie (May 14, 2009)

I take 1 biotin 5000 mcg capsule a day.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (May 14, 2009)

LOL @ the Aqua Train .... Choo choo!


----------



## Chameleonchick (May 18, 2009)

I don't know about the body hair but I have been breaking out a little more than normal. I am going back to taking 1200mg a day instead of 3000mg.


----------



## sunbubbles (May 18, 2009)

You gotta drink alot of water to try and combat the breakouts. I only take 3,000 mcg/ day. Its a water soluble Vitamin, meaning your body is ONLY going to take what it needs. The rest is.......AHEM.......DISMISSED. Yup any extra and your just gonna pee it out. 

I also take flaxseed oil pills ( omega rich) and Vitamin B-12  (for my anemia) and I haven't had any adverse affects yet. In fact I swear my nails are growing like WEEDS! lol


----------



## iNicola (May 23, 2009)

I've been taking a little over 6,000 mcg for over 2 weeks now, I don't drink as much water as I should and I haven't seen an increase in break outs even though I have acne prone skin. I haven't really seen an increase in growth either judging by eyebrows (I'm using mega tek too) but I have noticed that i'm loosing weight without much effort so it's working in some way.


----------



## newflowers (May 23, 2009)

i always think a multi is necessary for balance, but that's just my opinion. if you increase your intake in biotin, increase your intake of water as well. i get faster hair growth all over my body, including the four pesky hairs on my chin (getting old sucks), so i have to thread, wax, and shave more often, but no chest hair thank goodness!


----------



## CurlyMoo (Jul 1, 2009)

tricie said:


> Hi, Blackroses!
> 
> I recently found Sundown Naturals Super Potency biotin at Walgreen's and it is *7500 mcg *per pill! I was like WOW! And at the time, they were buy 1, get 1 free. Needless to say I bought them and I take them at night. They are really small.
> 
> ...


 
How much growth per month do you estimate?


----------



## mstar (Jul 1, 2009)

I had to stop taking biotin a few weeks ago...I just couldn't deal with the acne anymore. I'd been taking 5 mg (5,000 mcg) since early March, and the breakouts started less amost immediately. My skin got worse and worse, and I finally had to make a decision to stop. My face is too important to me. 

I drink at least a half-gallon of water a day (sometimes more), so that wasn't the problem. 

Biotin made my nails grow so fast, I had to remove my acrylics. I just couldn't keep up with them--they'd grow out and start looking raggedy within 5 days!

I really feel that biotin was helping my hair growth, so I'm going to buy a smaller dose on Friday, and hopefully that will work for me.


----------



## CurlyMoo (Jul 2, 2009)

mstar said:


> I had to stop taking biotin a few weeks ago...I just couldn't deal with the acne anymore. I'd been taking 5 mg (5,000 mcg) since early March, and the breakouts started less amost immediately. My skin got worse and worse, and I finally had to make a decision to stop. My face is too important to me.
> 
> I drink at least a half-gallon of water a day (sometimes more), so that wasn't the problem.
> 
> ...


 
I'm sorry you have to stop taking it. Did you try taking it with a multivitamin too? How much growth were you getting a month?


----------



## mstar (Jul 2, 2009)

CurlyMoo said:


> I'm sorry you have to stop taking it. Did you try taking it with a multivitamin too? How much growth were you getting a month?


I was also taking a multi (Trader Joe's Super Crusader) that contained a miniscule amount of biotin. I stopped the vitamin once I started taking chlorella 6 weeks ago, but my acne continued until I gave up the biotin capsules. 

I've only been on my hair journey since March, but I got 2.25 inches over the last 3 months, and I do believe that biotin contributed to that. Since I stopped taking it, my nails have gone back to normal growth rates, so I assume my hair will too.


----------



## LaidBak (Jul 2, 2009)

No option was accurate for me.  5000mcg of biotin made my hair and nails grow.  I had no unwanted body hair.  But I had horrible cystic acne.  I stopped it because of that.


----------



## ellehair (Aug 5, 2009)

I just stopped taking Biotin as well. My face has broken out so bad, I RAN to the derm last week because i couldnt take it anymore.. I have so much horrible scars from the bumps so it will be a while before its back to normal.. I mena 8 to 9 huge cyst like pimples every few days.  I was taking 5000mcg's never any more, and I drink so much water a day its not funny and nothing else but water. So I dont think I can hop back on the Biotin hair wagon cause my hair will still grow even if its more slowly. I can live with that


----------



## bablou00 (Aug 5, 2009)

You can drink all the water in the world but if your body doesnt like it its gonna tell you. I dont neccessary think Ive gotten faster growth from biotin I think it just helped with thickening my hair and retention. I take up to 10mg of biotin daily. My skin is actually doing better then it has in the past. But I only drink water so I flush the excess out of my system. Have you tried MSM? I also use retin A off on and on since 06 and I love that stuff.


----------



## Mizkajun (Aug 6, 2009)

Good Morning All,

I am new to LHCF... Additionally, I have recently started to take Biotin 5000.  I cut my hair off after over processing it with a perm almost a year and its taking forever to grow back.  Does Biotin really work? Ive also heard of taking MSM.  Does it matter the brand you chose or is it one in the same?

HELP!


----------



## Mizkajun (Aug 6, 2009)

Hi there!  How much hair growth did you notice after taking Biotin?  How long did you take it before you started to notice growth?



tricie said:


> Hi, Blackroses!
> 
> I recently found Sundown Naturals Super Potency biotin at Walgreen's and it is *7500 mcg *per pill! I was like WOW! And at the time, they were buy 1, get 1 free. Needless to say I bought them and I take them at night. They are really small.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mizkajun (Aug 6, 2009)

Hi there?  How much growth did you see and it what time span?




LaidBak said:


> No option was accurate for me. 5000mcg of biotin made my hair and nails grow. I had no unwanted body hair. But I had horrible cystic acne. I stopped it because of that.


----------



## Mizkajun (Aug 6, 2009)

Your hair is beautiful!  Did you get your growth as a result of taking the Biotin or is it naturally long?



Prettyeyes said:


> I take 1000mg a day once I tried to increase to 2000mg and my face broke out, so I simply went back to 1000mg and have had no problem.


----------



## Mizkajun (Aug 6, 2009)

HELP!  is your length a result of taking Biotin?


----------



## skegeesmb (Aug 6, 2009)

I voted it works for me fine.  I do break out when I take it, but I use a medicated face wash and it clears my sking right up.  The bioton helps with my hair growth and nail growth.


----------



## Poohbear (Aug 6, 2009)

I don't take Biotin for hair. I take Biotin 5000mcg to keep my face clear of acne. I haven't really noticed a difference in hair growth.


----------



## joib (Aug 6, 2009)

I just started taking biotin and so far so good. I am currently taking 3500 mcg per day and plan to increase after a month of usage.


----------



## ellehair (Aug 6, 2009)

bablou00 said:


> You can drink all the water in the world but if your body doesnt like it its gonna tell you. I dont neccessary think Ive gotten faster growth from biotin I think it just helped with thickening my hair and retention. I take up to 10mg of biotin daily. My skin is actually doing better then it has in the past. But I only drink water so I flush the excess out of my system. Have you tried MSM? I also use retin A off on and on since 06 and I love that stuff.


 

My doc just prescribed and form of retin A when I went, I havent had any outbreaks since I stopped the biotin and have been using the gel... I was taking MSM as well but started that after the biotin but my face broke out before and after taking the msm while on Biotin.. I just take  a multi vitamin now, and that shoud suffice for me


----------



## mstar (Aug 6, 2009)

Update: my hair growth rate of .75 inches per month has continued, even though I'm no longer taking biotin. 

I had cut back to 1000 mcg per day, and the acne flared right up again. So no more biotin for me, ever. My body doesn't like it.


----------



## bnatural (Aug 6, 2009)

I started taking 3000 mcg of biotin in June and about a month ago I increased it to 5000 mcg.  No problems so far.  My nails are super strong and long but I haven't really noticed a big difference in my hair yet.


----------



## sharifeh (Aug 6, 2009)

I'm not very good at noticing differences in my hair but I take 5,000 to 10,000 mcg a day with no breakouts. I used to take it with vitamin B because I was paranoid of breakouts but now I don't anymore and it hasn't done anything to my face so far.
But my hair and nails, I'm really bad at picking up on that kind of stuff. I'd like to think it's helping though


----------



## SpiritJunkie (Aug 6, 2009)

i took 1,000 mcg 3x's a day. I did get facial hair but i also got long nails and growth spurts (hair) but you really do need to balance it with alot of water.


----------



## bablou00 (Aug 6, 2009)

ljamie4 said:


> My doc just prescribed and form of retin A when I went, I havent had any outbreaks since I stopped the biotin and have been using the gel... I was taking MSM as well but started that after the biotin but my face broke out before and after taking the msm while on Biotin.. I just take a multi vitamin now, and that shoud suffice for me


 
Retin A will do wonders and keep on using it for as long as u can as it helps with fine lines/wrinkles. I think your multi vit will do just fine and a good diet that has biotin and sulfur. Good luck to u sister


----------



## BonBon (Aug 6, 2009)

I read the threads before I picked my doseage.

 My nape hair was broken off almost bald and hasn't been growing/retaining for several months now and I tried hair and skin tablets + boundless tresses with no results.

 Have been taking 2,500 Biotin, Amino plex tabs and hair skin and nails tabs. My nape has grown long enough to make tiny braids now within a week or so of use. No side effects yet.


----------



## dcprdiva (Aug 7, 2009)

biotin works for me - I just have to take it every other day because of the break outs. my new growth comes in thick/fast and now must relax every six weeks.


----------



## poookie (Aug 17, 2009)

i only take a total of 4000 mcg per day, but here's what i've noticed:

when i started taking biotin, for the first few days, i had sore spots on my scalp, & got a few *extremely* painful acne cysts.  also, spots on my face would feel very sensitive to the touch.

after continuously taking biotin for 2 weeks, all of the symptoms totally disappeared.  i've been taking at least 2000 mcg since January, and haven't had any problems since.

as long as your consistent with it, your body will become used to it, and the symptoms will go away.  for me, the temporary acne was worth the growth spurts in my nails, eyebrows, eyelashes, & hair.


----------



## pisceschica (Aug 17, 2009)

I took two 5,000 mcg biotin..and I noticed great progress with my hair I also used hair vitamins with 2,000 mcg biotin. The daily 12,000 mcg dose of biotin = break out city. 

So have reduced it to 7,000 mcg


----------



## Kimbosheart (Aug 19, 2009)

A manicurist cut my nails really short so I temporarily upped my biotin intake to 24000mcg for like 2-3 weeks. I didn't notice any new or strange body hairs. I had to shave at the same interval. My head always had that tingly growing type feeling though. Oh and my skin remained clear. I did take an extra B-complex vitamin to go along with such a high dosage of biotin though and I probably shouldn't have take such a high dosage for so long. I'm back down to 5000 mcg - 10000mcg depending on my mood that day.


----------



## Glamorous_chic (Aug 19, 2009)

well, after researching multiple threads about biotin, i take close to 13mg.day. i take 2 5mg tabs, and a hsn vitamin that contains 3mg. it sounds like alot, but i found that if i take a vitamin c supplement, and a b complex, and make sure to wash with an acne wash, and exfloiate daily, and pay extra attention to my skin, i dont get as many breakouts.  i normally suffer from acne, so it wasnt a huge deal for me to get a few extra bumps.  however, the pimples you do get, are more cystic like, and occur in the chin area. but i've found that with the additional measures i take, the breakouts are few and far between. i have noticed that my eyebrows grow like crazy, and i often have to get them tweezed or waxed. (i used to always have thin eyebrows, so this is new.) i also have to wax/shave everywhere alleast once/week. again, this is unusual for me, b/c i'm not a hairy person. i never used to have to shave my legs bc i never had hair on my legs. i've noticed that my hair has grown alot more, to lengths that i've never had. and everyone has noticed and comments. so, if i can stick to my vitamin regimin, i can hopefully reach my goals within the next year or two. the only area i've found hair growing, is above my upper lip, and it's not noticeable, but it did freak me out when i first noticed it. other than that, no chest hair, or chin hair, or other crazy place hair shouldn't be growing.


----------



## Mizkajun (Aug 20, 2009)

Hello ladies!

Do you take the biotin and after a while take the other vits or do you take the biotin and the multivit simultaneously?




Mrs.Green said:


> I take 5000 mcg of Biotin along with Ultra Mega Multi Vitamin with Iron and Ultra Nourish Hair. I am hairy anyway so  nothing unusual. I take them at night with orange juice.


----------



## Kerryann (Aug 20, 2009)

i take them all at the same time


----------



## Mizkajun (Aug 20, 2009)

Hi kerryann,

wow do think you get better results with taking them at once? Hav you ever taken the hairfinity? I'm wondering if can take the biotin and hairfinity together.   

Thanks!





Kerryann said:


> i take them all at the same time


----------



## CurlyMoo (Aug 20, 2009)

MagnoliaBelle said:


> I was already getting biotin in my multi-vitamin. Since I joined this site I have increased my dose to 10,000 mcg with no problems. If anything changes, I will let you all know.


 
How is it going with taking 10,000mcg of Biotin?


----------



## CurlyMoo (Aug 20, 2009)

Mizkajun said:


> Hello ladies!
> 
> Do you take the biotin and after a while take the other vits or do you take the biotin and the multivit simultaneously?


 
I take Biotin with the multivitamins. I also drink several glasses of water when I do.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Aug 31, 2009)

I take 5mg of Biotin once a day.  When I first started taking (Feb) it I had lots of break outs and I stopped for 3wks.  When I started back I added in vitamin B and more liquids and I didn't have any break outs.  I have been taking 3000-4500mg of MSM (for hair and joints) at the same time and when I stopped the biotin I was still a lil pimply so I don't think it was the biotin by itself.  My skin is the healthiest its ever been now.  I use a natural bar soap and Aveeno moisturizer and that's it.  

My hair is a lot healthier but I wouldn't say it grows much faster than before probably .5-.74inches a month.  My life in general is a lot healthier than before so that contributes.  My nails are a lot stronger and grow a lil faster than before.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 31, 2009)

I take about 5,000mcg's of Biotin. I am currently rotating between those and HairStimulator Vitamins.  

I also have Jason Biotin, Millcreek Biotin and Nature's Gate Biotin Conditioner's in my Product Arsenal.


----------



## pisceschica (Sep 9, 2009)

I started back up with my 10,000 mcg of biotin a day. The past few weeks I have been using neutrogena healthy skin rejuvenator and then a skin peel which has helped to keep the breakouts at bay; that was the only issue I was having with biotin and it has been solved.


----------



## Mizkajun (Sep 10, 2009)

Have you seen much growth from this amount of biot and hairstim?



IDareT'sHair said:


> I take about 5,000mcg's of Biotin. I am currently rotating between those and HairStimulator Vitamins.
> 
> I also have Jason Biotin, Millcreek Biotin and Nature's Gate Biotin Conditioner's in my Product Arsenal.


----------



## Nice Lady (Sep 10, 2009)

Believe it or not I take close to 11,000 mcg of Biotin. I have at times increased it to 14,000 mcg but it was too much for my body, then I got some bumps. However, I drink a ton of water and exercise weekly so my skin is fine. Thank God I have never had hair grow anywhere.


----------



## CurlyMoo (Oct 20, 2009)

Nice Lady said:


> Believe it or not I take close to 11,000 mcg of Biotin. I have at times increased it to 14,000 mcg but it was too much for my body, then I got some bumps. However, I drink a ton of water and exercise weekly so my skin is fine. Thank God I have never had hair grow anywhere.


 
 Are you noticing any increased growth rates?


----------



## Ltown (Oct 20, 2009)

I've done some research on biotin and can not find any reason it causes acne there is no claim to side effect but many of us get the acne. I have eczema/acne skin and biotin suppose to be great but the extra breakout suck and I drink gallon of water a day


----------



## Kerryann (Oct 20, 2009)

ive been taking 10,000 biotin for say over 2 months now but i really havent noticed any extra growth on my head but fast growth of leg hair which is what i hardly had before and fast growth in that other area TMI i know


----------



## BellaLunie (Nov 18, 2009)

Mizkajun said:


> Hi kerryann,
> 
> wow do think you get better results with taking them at once? Hav you ever taken the hairfinity? I'm wondering if can take the biotin and hairfinity together.
> 
> Thanks!



Don't waste your time with Hairfinity. I bought 2 months supply and the biotin and msm I was taking gave me more growth. I take 10,ooo of biotin(Solgar brand) and 8,000 Msm(Vitamin Shoppe powder)


----------



## Kerryann (Nov 18, 2009)

Bella not true you didnt try hairfinity long enough you are suppose to give things 3 months to work 
I tried it for 2 months also and it seemed to be doing something i was just too broke to by it again but i promised myself i was going to order the 4 pack for the new year and see what goes on from their


I think the biotin is working everywhere else but my hair on my head lol


----------



## purplepeace79 (Nov 18, 2009)

I take 7000mcg daily. Never had a problem with unwanted hair anywhere. I think its helped my hair with thickening, not necessarily length. My nails are stronger.


----------



## BellaLunie (Nov 19, 2009)

Kerryann said:


> Bella not true you didnt try hairfinity long enough you are suppose to give things 3 months to work
> I tried it for 2 months also and it seemed to be doing something i was just too broke to by it again but i promised myself i was going to order the 4 pack for the new year and see what goes on from their
> 
> 
> I think the biotin is working everywhere else but my hair on my head lol



Iunderstand that but it's mostly just biotin and msm anyway. Why spend the money when you can get it for cheaper? Here's a few thread on it
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=396412

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=327627 (If you look there's 2500mcg of biotin and 750 mg in 2 capsules)

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=192865

for me I'm still sticking with biotin and msm


----------



## lwilliams1922 (Feb 20, 2010)




----------



## Ms.Hollywood (Feb 20, 2010)

i just started taking 5000mcg  and a multi vitamin monday and i already see my nails growing


----------



## TrendySocialite (Feb 27, 2010)

xxBlackRosexx said:


> Pls ladys... i need to know.
> 
> I have increase my dosage of Bitoin...but i have read a lot of threads saying that it can bring forth unwanted facial or body hair (like on the chest).
> 
> ...


 
I've been taking 5k of Biotin for a couple of years and it has caused my hair to return quicker at times...

No hair on my chest. I did stop taking it for a while and it didn't really stop anything....but I'm naturally hairy anyway (thanks Daddy LOL)


----------



## BlkOnyx488 (Feb 27, 2010)

I just started taking the 7500mcg biotin
it hasn't been a full week yet but I have noticed my nails are getting longer and stronger
Haven't noticed any hair changes yet but I have my hair in a 0-zero maintance style


----------



## equestrian (Feb 27, 2010)

I'm taking 2,000 mcg a day. 333%. IDK i see no use in doing the mega doses. It's a water-soluble vitamin and excess biotin will go out in your pee.


----------



## stelladata (Mar 16, 2010)

I used biotin at one point and got major growth, but also flare outs, so i had to stop using it... ;/


----------



## drappedup (Mar 16, 2010)

I love Biotin! It's the only pill I've taken where I'm sure I saw results. I took them fall of 2009 and definitely saw good results! Once I finished the bottle I took a couple of months off, and now that I finished my latest hair growth pill (which I cannot rave about btw) I'm back on Biotin! I take one 5000 mcg a day.


----------



## crymic1993 (Mar 16, 2010)

Biotin was one of the first supplements I started using for hair growth.

Honestly, it did nothing for me but take money out of my wallet and give me acne.  And yes, I did drink my water and take Vit C.

Eta, now I just stick with MSM, 6 g /day.


----------

